# LACP (802.3ad) issue on Realtek 8168 based NICs

## Lyds

Hi all,

I am having an issue that is driving me nuts.

A machine configured with 2 pairs of dual port Realtek 8111 based cards. I am attempting to create two bonds (each bond consisting of two ports) and it just is not working. When I use the onboard NIC and another Realtek based (8169) card, the bonding works perfectly. But with the dual port Realteks, no bonding at all.

cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0

shows:

```

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v3.7.1 (April 27, 2011)

Bonding Mode: IEEE 802.3ad Dynamic link aggregation

Transmit Hash Policy: layer2 (0)

MII Status: up

MII Polling Interval (ms): 10

Up Delay (ms): 0

Down Delay (ms): 0

802.3ad info

LACP rate: slow

Min links: 0

Aggregator selection policy (ad_select): stable

Active Aggregator Info:

        Aggregator ID: 1

        Number of ports: 2

        Actor Key: 17

        Partner Key: 54

        Partner Mac Address: a4:2b:8c:12:85:c4

Slave Interface: enp14s0

MII Status: up

Speed: 1000 Mbps

Duplex: full

Link Failure Count: 0

Permanent HW addr: 00:0a:cd:28:83:f9

Aggregator ID: 1

Slave queue ID: 0

Slave Interface: enp10s0

MII Status: up

Speed: 1000 Mbps

Duplex: full

Link Failure Count: 0

Permanent HW addr: 00:0a:cd:28:84:3b

Aggregator ID: 1

Slave queue ID: 0

```

I have tried using the r8169 driver as well as the r8168 driver from the Realtek web site (which has been built manually), but neither works.

My /etc/conf.d/net looks like

```

config_enp14s0="null"

config_enp10s0="null"

slaves_bond0="enp14s0 enp10s0"

mode_bond0="802.3ad"

miimon_bond0="10"

lacp_rate_bond0="1"

config_bond0="172.16.10.172 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Lyds

----------

## Lyds

Apologies. I should have added that I am seeing NIC bonding issues with the dual-nic cards when I boot into the xen based kernel. If I boot into the non-xen based kernel, the teaming works perfectly correctly.

----------

## Lyds

I am able to grab some more information:

```

3.18.12-gentoo #6 SMP Tue May 26 23:15:51 BST 2015 x86_64 AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

The drivers I am currently using are r8169.

I am using the xen 4.4 kernel.[/code]

----------

